# Adorable Hidey Hut



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I was browsing Etsy and came across this super adorable hedgehog hidey hut in the shape of a fish. Eek! So cute!

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=31720944&ref=cat3_gallery_7


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It is too cute  i know a few people on here that have one.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have the pattern for that but never got around to making it. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember April on another forum made one for her hedgie's birthday. She had a big birthday cake and other presents like a hedgie hat from Nancy.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Nancy, Do you remember where you got that pattern?

Jodi


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's either a McCalls, Simplicity or Butterick pattern. It is cat sized and needs to be made much smaller for hedgies.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'll have to keep an eye out for it next time I'm in Joanne's and there's a sale. It can go into the stash of patterns I buy and don't make because I quilt, not sew.

I am thinking of getting Ender this one, though, for Christmas.

http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Pet-Prod ... KZRCWA51DU


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard a few warnings against some of the Marshall ferret hideys. From what I've been told you have to watch for loose threads in them. One person told me the type of stitch they use inside can easily be snagged by a digging hedgehog nail. 

Whether or not they are true, I don't know. I haven't purchased one to find out!


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. If I do get one, it will be thoroughly inspected. Or even taken apart to see "how it works". Hmmm.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd love to hear some additional feedback if you do get it. Marshall has some really cute toys that I think my hedgehogs might enjoy in their play area.

I like this one... 
http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-pet ... oy/650847/

I think the arms would have to be loose enough to be able to pull a hedgehog out that doesn't want to go though.

ETA: The fish pattern is a simplicity pattern # 9004.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Orderd my fish today. I'll try to take detailed pics when it comes in so we can check out the stitching.


----------

